# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Exploding halogen bulb in ceiling fan light  & heat shielding

## blutek

The explosion also blew out the small heatshield material behind the bulb mounting - it's like silver aluminium foil (thin alfoil) with some fiberglass batt attached behind. 
I can't say it was ever effective as it flopped around a bit. Is there a better product? Maybe automotive exhaust pipe tape across the metal fan body where the light mounts?

----------


## METRIX

What type of globe was it, would be easier to replace it with an LED equivelant, and you wont need to worry about the heat shield.

----------


## Whitey180

If it was the globe that exploded and especially if you have had it happen before it may be an over voltage issue.  
If the transformer on the street is within 50m of your house this may be the reason, alternatively it may be a faulty globe or a power spike.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Smurf

An old thread but did this ever get sorted out? 
Came across the spare globes for my fan light whilst moving things in the garage today. They're "Duro-Test" brand, 141W incandescent and rated at a huge 13,500 hours lifespan. Made in USA (they're 240V globes however, ES base) and there's an internal heat shield inside the globe. 
Can't remember what they cost, they weren't cheap but bought a pack of 6 of them years ago and still going strong. The previous ones I had, only lasted a few weeks but these have been very reliable.

----------

